# OK - Which one of you shit-stirrers is it?



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/6077464.stm

Now I know why I travel by car.


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

s3_lurker said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/6077464.stm
> 
> Now I know why I travel by car.


So at least you know it's only yours thats smeared about? :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Â£20k per month to clean shit up


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

davidg said:


> Â£20k per month to clean shit up


Yea but would you do it for less? Plus it doesn't actually mention the amount of shit lol. Could be a carriadge full.


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

Some serious sh*t roll for Â£20,000.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

If you see this man do not approach him, he could be armed ......



One in the bomb bay ? :lol:


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

TTotal said:


> One in the bomb bay ? :lol:


  :lol: :lol: :lol: New keyboard please!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

But he maybe touching cloth, so be careful :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You talk some shit John :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dont poo poo my posts please


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


>


 [smiley=sick2.gif] trust you Dave right on pie time as well


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

What sound does the Piemans clock make at 1pm?

DUNG !


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> What sound does the Piemans clock make at 1pm?
> 
> DUNG !


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thought it was a crap joke myself :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Thought it was a crap joke myself :?


No John it was good joke but a about crap


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Scraping the bottom of the pile eh? :?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Good old google image   poo pie ??


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

How could a fellow pie lover say such a thing


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> How could a fellow pie lover say such a thing


Not me google search :? :? :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Or some vomit pudding ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Or some vomit pudding ?


Keep this up and i think I will be making my own vomit pudding [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Dear God - I wish I'd never posted!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Now go and wash your hands please, and put the seat down


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/6089042.stm

Looks like they got him!!!


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Bet he shat himself ...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Bonney Eberndu, 36, of no fixed address, was arrested at Camberwell Green bus garage, in south-east London.

He is due to appear before Westminster magistrates on Friday.

British Transport Police had released CCTV images of the man they wanted to question* over 22 incidents on trains during the last three months. *

Was he Potty *training*? :?


----------



## Scott2k21 (Nov 11, 2004)

s3_lurker said:


> Bet he shat himself ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I wonder if Steve TT has seen this............ he is the actual fat controller......... (well maybe not so fat) but he is the controller!

Bet your life he is a pissed off ex employee


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You mean Tim ...... :?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

TTotal said:


> You mean Tim ...... :?


Oh yeh Tim :lol: :lol:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Hell get off on grounds of deminished responsibilty for the harm that http://www.ratemypoo.com/ this site did to him during copious surfing hours... :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > You mean Tim ...... :?
> ...


O.K. O.K. Just carry on the two of you :twisted:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:roll:


----------

